# Problems Passing CPMA???



## SFRISINA (Oct 25, 2011)

I received an email yesterday from NAMAS advertising Tutoring and Cram Sessions that are now available for a price.  It would have been nice to have had this available sooner since I am finding it impossible to pass this test.  I passed my CPC and CPC-h the first time.  It is a professional embarrassment to come back to work (after my employer has paid for the boot camp and for my testing) and say I have failed.  

Boot camp.....extremely disappointed.  I haven't heard one positive thing about it.  The instructors walked around telling us stories about audits they've done rather than information that would have been helpful to know in order to pass the test.  I know it is unethical and against the rules to tell us exactly what was on the test....but to not even cover most of what is on the test is a waste of time and money to the student.  I'm not sure of the relationship between AAPC and NAMAS (and it really doesn't matter), but my experience has been far from pleasant.  I know there are many who have passed the test....even some who passed it the first time around.  But, it seems that the majority of people are having difficulty passing.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 25, 2011)

*CPMA bootcamps*

I have heard conflicting views regarding these bootcamps and I guess a lot has to do with who is teaching. Someone said that theirs consisted of the teacher reading the Medical Record Auditor book, word-for-word for 2 days.
What use is that? I'm sure all who take the test can at least read.
Others have had good teachers and have learned a lot.
However, at the end of the day NAMAS has a responsibility to ensure that all their students who part with hard earned cash for these over-priced bootcamps get good quality information from it.
I intend to take the test soon but will do my own studying..I can't afford the bootcamp anyway.
Good luck to you in passing the test. It's no disgrace to fail.


----------



## mcandia (Oct 25, 2011)

*Problems passing CPMA exam???*

You are not alone in your frustration;

I participated in the BETA exam when the AAPC first tested the CPMA exam. At the time I only had the Medicial Record Auditor book to study from and websites. I did not feel prepared using the study guide, even with the websites.

It could be that most of the questions on the test are coming from the websites and not their study guides. The problem with this is that when you go to the websites they have posted there are hundreds, if not thousands of pages of material to study from.

I think the exam content should correlate with and be inclusive of the study guide content.
The study guides are not serving their purpose of test preparation, not to mention how expensive they are.

Because they have one company putting together the education and one company developing the test it may be creating inconsistency.

Just my opinion,
Maria


----------



## ithomas14 (Oct 28, 2011)

NAMAS really has a lot of nerve wanting you to pay for cram sessions. $50 for 1 hour! Why should you pay for what you could not learn in boot camp for 2 days. That is too short of time to learn auditing anyway. 

What is interesting is that I received two different emails from AAPC/NAMAS asking what I thought of the boot camp. I told them the truth and felt that my money should be refunded. They didn't of course. 

I did barely pass the test but only from having a great memory and being a good test taker. AAPC really needs to reassess their relationship with NAMAS. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 29, 2011)

*CPMA bootcamps*

I agree with you about the cramming sessions and bootcamps. Having heard so much negative feedback regarding the bootcamps i can't help having preconceived negative thoughts about the cramming sessions as well. NAMAS/AAPC need to offer quality products for the quality prices they charge. I intend to take the CPMA soon but I will not waste my money listening to someone reading from a book for 2 days or telling me all about the wonderful audits they've done.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 29, 2011)

wassock, malcontents are every where.
I thoroughly enjoyed the namas boot camp. I found it to be incredibly educational. Presenters reading verbatim from books was nowhere to be found at the one I attended. As a matter of fact we were quite engaged in real world situations. We did not sit and listen to someones adventures and hear about how good they were.

To tell you the gods honest truth I was however disappointed. The level of qualified individuals attending the course was very low compared to the amount of people that were there. I would not let most of them work in my mailroom. I believe that they should be prequalifying the attendees.
As a small example there was one attendee who continually made a fool of herself everytime she opened her mouth. And she had something to say about everything. She insists that if a patient presents for an office visit to have an I & D on a cyst that the physcian should append a "decision for surgery" modifier to a routine I&D because the dr "decided" to drain the cyst. This person claimed to be certified.

She was subsequently ignored for the rest of the weekend but continued to spout drivel at any given opportunity.

All in all like anything in life it's what you make of it, not what it makes of you.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 29, 2011)

*CPMA bootcamps*

Oceanlivin, I'm pleased you had a positive experience. I know everything and everywhere has good and bad; I just don't want to risk what little money I have on a poor quality educational experience. If I could guarantee good instruction I would not think of it as wasted money.

    Your comments on the quality of some attendees does not surprise me one little bit. It doesn't matter what course/seminar or whatever I attend, there is always someone there who knows it all and who takes great pleasure in boring the pants off everyone else. Some form of pre-qualification would be excellent but would be shouted down as politically incorrect and unfair.

I'll just continue studying on my own for now.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 29, 2011)

I understand the money part 100%.
It's a large amount.


----------

